# Angeln in Georgien



## Olav (12. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich werde dieses Jahr im September nach Georgien fahren und möchte dort gerne angeln gehen.
Habe in den Foren und über Google nach Informationen gesucht, aber leider immer noch nichts Hilfreiches gefunden. #c #q :c

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand nützliche Tipps und Hinweise geben? ;+

Ich werde in Ost Georgien sein (Lagodekhi), aber bestimmt auch quer durchs Land bis zum schwarzen Meer fahren. :g

Freue mich über jede noch so kleine Info! |bla:

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus, :m

liebe Grüße,

Olav #h


----------



## marlowe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Georgien*

Hallo Olav,

in Georgien braucht man (glaube ich) keine Angelgenehmigung o.ä. - jedenfalls kenne ich keinen einheimischen Angler, der so etwas hat.

Um Lagodeghi und im gesamten Kaukasus gibt es schöne Gebirksflüsse, die zum Fliegenfischen einladen. Frag mal die Einheimischen ob es in dem jeweiligen Fluss schöne Forellen (Kalmachi) gibt.

In den größeren Flüssen gibt es Welse, Störe, Barsche und Weissfische.

Petri!


----------



## Olav (14. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Georgien*

Hallo marlowe,

vielen Dank für Deine nützlichen Tips! #6 Werde mich auf jeden Fall mal bei den Einheimischen erkundigen.
Darf man denn auch in den Nationalparks angeln? Oder ist das verboten?
Da ich keine Fliegenrute habe, werde ich auf jeden Fall schon mal die Spinnrute einplanen!

Bin für jeden weiteren Tipp dankbar! :vik:

LG, Olav


----------



## marlowe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Georgien*

Puhh, zu den Nationalparks weiss ich nichts. Frag die Verwaltung vor Ort. Aber es gibt zu genüge schöne gewässer außerhalb der Nationalparks. z.Bsp der Oberlauf des Terek ist wunderschön.


----------



## Olav (21. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Georgien*

Ok, danke!
Werde mir den Terek auf jeden Fall mal anschauen und ausprobieren! :g


----------

